# breeding live food



## chrislpool22 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Im trying to breed locusts at the minute, they have started shedding and are nearly adults so hopefully theyll breed soon. Just wondered what live food you breed and whats most successful. Anyone bred calcium/phoenix worms
chris


----------



## Dostovei (Mar 16, 2008)

Tend to read a lot about people having struggles with breeding locusts rather than success.

Also phoenix worms are the larva of the Black Soldier Fly I believe? so it would be necessary to contain them if any reproduction was targeted. From a google search:



> Newly emerged soldier flies mate in flight. Soon afterwards females begin to deposit egg masses near edges of decaying organic matter. Eggs incubate 4 days to 3 weeks before hatching.


Also I have read before that the flies and larva prefer to feed on decaying matter and carrion which won't be so nice :whistling2:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

so far i've sucessfully bred, 

waxworms
mealworms
lobster roaches
dubia roaches
turkistan roaches
madagascan hissing cockroaches
crickets
giant african land snails

i've had the most sucess with the lobster roaches. 

i'm thinking about starting up a colony of locust but have noticed it don't work for alot of people,


----------



## chrislpool22 (Apr 15, 2008)

*crickets*

were the crickets easy to breed


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

yer they were but they stink so i give up breeding them,


----------



## chrislpool22 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hope my locusts start breeding then


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont do any breeding myself but i hear mealies waxies and earthworms are easy to breed 

Well I might be breeding earthworms i always seem to have some lol so im getting some more and hopefully i will never run out. im thinking about having a go at mealies but im only thinking about it atm


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Locust are hard to get goin its a lot of trial and error, but once they start its pretty easy goin.

I've found mealies and waxies pretty easy to breed, I'm just startin a colony of dubias at the mo, so fingers crossed.


----------

